# Tip up fishing for pike



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

With the ice season approaching... what depth do you guys like to fish with your tip ups? and how high off the bottom? Ive heard everything from 6 inches off the bottom to 6 inches below the ice.


----------



## catchineyez (Oct 28, 2009)

I like to stay shallow, 0-6ft works well all winter long. Keying on structure like wood, weeds or shallow rocks puts a lot of pike on the ice


----------



## waterfowlerUSA (Nov 6, 2011)

Agreed. We always try to find weedlines and put some along the weeds and some above the weedlines. The weedlines are depths of 5-8 feet usually and we have had good success


----------

